

The Majority Of Today’s App Businesses Are Not Sustainable - nherbold
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/21/the-majority-of-todays-app-businesses-are-not-sustainable/

======
mtdewcmu
It sounds like a classic Pareto distribution (as in 80-20 rule).

